# Wading with the fly



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

That is freakin awesome! if you ever want company I would love to go wading ive never been!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

One heck of a morning on fly. Way to kill it.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like you did really well. You're going to love the BVK. I have one and it is an amazing rod for the price.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is impressive to sight cast nice trout like that on fly. They are spooky. Great job!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, that's great! Nice job


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, I've got my BVK and some new sage line, been breaking her in right, one thing I'm learning though is sight casting to a fish sitting in a hole is a whole lot easier than catching one while it's tailing lol


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

I live right there in cocoa and would love to go wading sometime. I grew wading the rivers just never on fly. I have a dusty fly rod waiting for me when I get back into town that needs my attention. I will be home feb 27 to march 28. just send me a pm anytime and I am on this website everyday!


----------

